# Samsung buying Harmon...



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think my heart just broke a little. Maybe nothing will change how they operate, but this seems like Bayliner buying Chris Craft, or ford buying Ferrari. 
http://www.avsforum.com/samsung-buying-harman-8-billion/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Chrysler buying Lamborghini...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> Chrysler buying Lamborghini...




Precisely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I dunno... I think it could turn out just fine. Samsung probably recognized their own lack of presence and respect in the audio industry as being incongruous with their standing in the rest of consumer electronics. Samsung is nothing if not competitive in spirit and their offerings in LCD displays, home appliances, and mobile devices is evidence of that (say what you will about the Galaxy Note 7 occasionally exploding... their phones have been excellent quality for a long time). 

I'd expect them to continue the recent trend of Harman Int'l products integrating with each other, and put their experience in R&D behind those brands. We're already seeing Wi-Fi and NFC-enabled powered speakers and line array cabinets from JBL and others... with the availability of Samsung electronics, it's entirely possible that we could see the next big revolution in product line integration come from this. There's precedent for this in recent history as well: Yamaha bought Nexo in 2008, and by 2011 they had produced a line of powered speakers (single Full Range, Line Array, and Subwoofer cabinets) that in their price range and power consumption range produce a truly staggering quantity and quality of sound. Between Nexo's knowledge of driver and cabinet design, and Yamaha's history in electronics and R&D, the consumer saw a new product that really changes the game. 

I'll just go on record as being optimistic about this.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dq, I'll mark you down in the positive column. I tend to be more cynical. One thing mentioned in the article was Samsungs desire to be the best audio company out there. I'm afraid they might just cannibalize everything and put there name on it. Based on their attack ad style marketing conjured up by 3rd graders, I could see this happening. There are surely plenty of snobiophiles that couldn't care less if harmons brands went away, but I'd hate for younger generations to identify Samsung as some great audio innovator and not realize that they bought their way into it. I mean, they sell a "Dolby Atmos soundbar. Give me a break. Putting a "sport" sticker on your mini van doesn't make it sporty. 
In the positive side, I'd be curious to see a Samsung avr with a high cost to benefit ratio, the way onkyo positioned much of its gear. You're probably right to think it will be more good than bad but I'm not convinced yet. Sorry for wandering around, busy house. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> One thing mentioned in the article was Samsungs desire to be the best audio company out there. I'm afraid they might just cannibalize everything and put there name on it.


A similar thing happened to Coleman years ago. I'm very big into outdoor activities, and have been for many years, so I recall fondly the time where the Coleman name meant something. Now they slap the label on any product they feel can make them a few bucks, and in so doing have tarnished their reputation considerably. I'm not suggesting that's what will happen in this case, only offering it up as but one example among many when a legacy was sullied by this type of circumstance.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

theJman said:


> Chrysler buying Lamborghini...


VW already did...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> A similar thing happened to Coleman years ago. I'm very big into outdoor activities, and have been for many years, so I recall fondly the time where the Coleman name meant something. Now they slap the label on any product they feel can make them a few bucks, and in so doing have tarnished their reputation considerably. I'm not suggesting that's what will happen in this case, only offering it up as but one example among many when a legacy was sullied by this type of circumstance.




I also remember that. There are many layers to these kinds of stories but it fries me that companies can dumb down products just to save themselves fractions of cents and have the balls to sell it to the public like their junk is still valuable. They get richer, and we have more garbage to haul out. Yay, chinamerica. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hopefully they won't burst into flames while your using them...


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I can see it going either way. 

Interesting to see if any Harmon subcompanies get sold.


Remember: Samsung is to Harmon as Harmon was to JBL, Crown, etc.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, the list of Harmon Int'l brands is quite extensive... and at one point, they were owned by a conglomerate controlled by Bain Capitol. Fun fact.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.audioholics.com/news/samsung-harman-business-hi-fi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

